# 2017 GBAA State & South Eastern Indoor Championships



## Big John (Feb 3, 2017)

2017 GBAA STATE and NFAA SE SECTIONAL INDOOR CHAMPIONSHIP
Hosted By: ACE Apaches / ACE Hardware Social Circle
March 4 – 5, 2017

Schedule: Saturday: 9:00 AM, 1:00 PM and 5:00 PM. Sunday: 9:00 AM and 1:00 PM. Assembly 15 min. prior to each starting time.
There are two 60 arrow rounds / NFAA 300 round. Both rounds must be shot for championship.

More Info http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/2017-gbaa-state-south-eastern-indoor-championships/


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 3, 2017)

nice, a link and all


----------



## gretchp (Feb 3, 2017)

done! Thanks


----------



## Tadder (Feb 22, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## red1691 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll be there for the wine and cheese!!!!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 3, 2017)

This weekend!!


----------

